# Photobucket or?



## Bevo (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey guys I have been using photobucket and for some reason its painfully slow and that nice to use.

What storage site do you use and what are the benifits?
Most of these sites are free but is there a benifit to a pay for use site?

Thanks


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 25, 2011)

I use Picasa because it interfaces nicely with my phone, and since it's another arm of Google it's easy to use with my GMail and other Google accounts. I also find the interface a bit more user friendly then Photobucket. 

Picasa is free as well, so it's worth signing up just to check it out.


----------



## Bevo (Sep 27, 2011)

Max, thanks I will take a look!


----------



## mikernaut (Oct 23, 2011)

You might be able to just use Deviant art to store stuff.

I have a Photobucket and it can be fussy with my Firefox brower. Alot of times when I click on "view all galleries" it will give me an error.

Dropbox is another option and you can share files with people via it. I have my portfolio on there and can easily send it to potential employers.


----------



## Bevo (Oct 24, 2011)

Mike, thanks I tried Picasa and it works much better than Photobucket.


----------



## Crank (Oct 24, 2011)

just the other day I was looking for some soft to edit pictures and finally went back to irfanView. However I downloaded Picasa and it's really cool. Easy and clear. Anyways I still keep my Photobucket since I think I'm used to it


----------



## Winspear (Oct 25, 2011)

I love Imageshack. I've never made an account or anything but the pics seem to stay around forever. I've seen threads I've made on other forums from years ago with the pictures still intact.


----------



## Guilha (Oct 27, 2011)

For pure uploading Tinypic.com is the best, for storage, I'd say DeviantArt


----------

